# Week before period , nausea!



## finleysmummy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I decided to stop taking the contraceptive pill to see how I go during the week running up to my period. Now I'm on day 20 and had the worst night last night. I woke up at 2am feeling hot, headachey and very nauseous with a grumbling tummy. I feel like I am pregnant again, though I am not. I am dreading the next week ahead as it gets worse. I think I may start the pill again as soon as my period starts, i was considering the arm implant but scared of not having the regularity of the pill.Has anybody got any suggestions for the nauseous feeling, I get so scared when I feel like this on my own.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have found that ginger capsules work really well for nausea. Hope tonight is a better night.


----------



## finleysmummy (Jan 27, 2009)

Capsules, oh I will take a look at those. Thanks, I hope tonight is better too, never felt so weird!


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

Ginger Ale soda works wonders for me!But you know i was going to tell you i wasen't able to take any BCP for a long time , because i toke it for 10 years of my life from like 16 to 25, then i stop, then got really sick and whatnot but 3 weeks ago my GYNO put me on seasonale and its the best thing ever,No migraines, no period ever,(for me because i play sports its safe to not have a period ever again)its depends on whate your GYNO says,so yes no periods, no migraines, no IBS,no cramps,no pain! and no nausea!, i was very scared to start the BCP becayse they have tried everything for the past 5 years and now at 32, i can't believe that something works! seasonale is prescribe for one year you get only 4 periods,but for me My GYNO told me to just always take it and i will never have a period isin't that great????? see with your GYNO oh yes and i ask 2 GYNOs and its safe to not have your period, !! i'm really happy!


----------

